# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Акция «Попробуй Онлайн-ТВ»: byfly дарит месяц Онлайн-ТВ!

## ByFly

*byfly* запускает новую  акцию, воспользовавшись которой абоненты могут подключить услугу Онлайн-ТВ бесплатно.
	Активировав до 14 ноября услугу Онлайн-ТВ все действующие и новые абоненты услуг *byfly* (физические лица), а также  пользователи пакетов услуг электросвязи, получают возможность смотреть Онлайн-ТВ без оплаты в течение месяца с момента подключения.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

